# Gold bar credit card sized, Breaks into peices to trade for when the SHTF



## Anthony

This may be one of the coolest things ive ever seen for prepping.
Its a thin bar of gold that can be broken into peices for when the SHTF, i think
its a great idea so whats you oppinion?
( link below to the site i got this info from )
New gold for a scary new world | Photo Gallery - Yahoo! Finance Canada

-Anthony


----------



## scramble4a5

Good idea but.....at today's spot prices it has to cost over $2,400 or so?


----------



## Smitty901

less than a second after you pull it out you will hand it over to the person with the gun in your ear.


----------



## mwhartman

Save all of your old jewelry especially any neckless or bracelet. You can break off a strand or two if necessary and use to barter.


----------



## survival

Did Hershey's invent this? Oh wait, they are too busy with moving American jobs to Mexico. 

sorry, carry on.


----------



## AquaHull

Not to mention when the gubbermint bans the possession of gold, they will know where to go.


----------



## Smitty901

AquaHull said:


> Not to mention when the gubbermint bans the possession of gold, they will know where to go.


 But they can't do that... oh wait they did do that once before.
I guess they can


----------



## Southern Dad

Anytime people say the government can't do something, they only have to look at history to understand that our government has most likely already done whatever it was before... 

Funny Quick Story - A few years after my grandfather passed away, we were working on the landscaping when we unearthed tires in really thick plastic bags. Brand new tires, Goodyears. According to my grandmother, the government was collecting up extra tires and rationing what tires you could purchase so my grandfather took an extra set for each vehicle and buried them in the yard. He also buried all of her brass candlesticks, which we went back and located for her. I will never forget the smile on her face when we put them in her hands.


----------



## Anthony

Great story, smart grandfather!
-Anthony


----------



## SOCOM42

You will have to cut the pieces off. Gold is one of the most malleable metals in the world.


----------



## Anthony

they break off socom. there thin
-Anthony


----------



## fedorthedog

Smitty901 said:


> But they can't do that... oh wait they did do that once before.
> I guess they can


That is why people bought coins it fell into the exception for private ownership. That is why I only buy rounds which are minted as a coin of some type.


----------



## shadownmss

While this is pretty cool, I am investing in other precious metals..........Copper, Lead and Brass :grin:


----------



## Alpha-17

Smitty901 said:


> less than a second after you pull it out you will hand it over to the person with the gun in your ear.


Or you don't pull it out without having somebody providing security for you, or without being aware of your surroundings, and know that it's good to show your money. Simple enough concept.

OT: Cool idea, one of the biggest downsides of gold is that it is way too valuable for everyday usage. Equivalent of walking around with nothing but $100 bills, and shopping in dollar stores. This appears, at least in part, to solve that problem.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus

In a SHTF scenario, you will most likely not be making small purchases but large value ones such as transportation, health, shelter, lots of food and water, and much more examples. Normal, low priced, everyday item prices will largely be inflated also. A small wafer of gold will go a long way and will be accepted at more post-SHTF vendors.


----------



## inceptor

Alpha-17 said:


> Or you don't pull it out without having somebody providing security for you, or without being aware of your surroundings, and know that it's good to show your money. Simple enough concept.
> 
> OT: Cool idea, one of the biggest downsides of gold is that it is way too valuable for everyday usage. Equivalent of walking around with nothing but $100 bills, and shopping in dollar stores. This appears, at least in part, to solve that problem.


Too rich for my blood. I'll stick to my silver. A little here, a little there and it won't break the bank.


----------

